# Renewing our elective residence visa



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

My wife and I need to renew our elective residence visa on 14 Feb. how quickly a year of bureaucracy has gone by! Does anyone know where we need to go to renew? Do we need to go back to the questore di stranieri for this? Or just to the local commune?

Also, do we need to bring proof of income or anything more than the permesso di sorgiorno? 

Thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Your visa? Are you sure? Visas can't normally be done within the country.

https://questure.poliziadistato.it/it/Arezzo/articolo/110459492807b1876710083384

You can click on English but I think the translation isn't that perfect.


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

NickZ said:


> Your visa? Are you sure? Visas can't normally be done within the country.
> 
> https://questure.poliziadistato.it/it/Arezzo/articolo/110459492807b1876710083384
> 
> You can click on English but I think the translation isn't that perfect.


From the link you shared, it appears we may need to go to the Questora. Here is the quote: 
Il rinnovo del permesso di soggiorno (per le tipologie cui è consentito) va richiesto alla Questura della provincia ove lo straniero effettivamente dimora 60 giorni prima della scadenza.

Am I reading that correctly, Nick? We have residenza elettiva visas that are good through 14 Feb 2020. I am hoping the local Roma commune will work, as the Questora di Stranieri is a journey here in Roma. 

Do we need a prenotazione? And if so, how do we get our?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No idea. What I posted is all I know.

https://www.poste.it/prodotti/guida-rilascio-e-rinnovo-permesso-di-soggiorno.html

The poste office claims they can look after you

My guess is that's the simplest.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

BTW when does your permesso expiry?


----------



## Pippomcnal (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you, Nick. Our visa expires on 14 Feb, but I will pull out the permesso and see if the dare of scadenza is different than that date. I was assuming they were the same. Maybe not. 

As always, you are very helpful.


----------

